# First time MECA SQL competitor w/ rules question on door panel



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

I just sent off my membership to MECA and I'm hoping to compete in June at the event in Knoxville. This will be the first time that I'm competing and I had an install question.

Specifically, my question is about this rule: Not Permitted - Cutting of metal and plastic. This includes the floor, kick panels, doors, door panels, dash, etc. Permitted items are excluded.

The front door panels on my Sienna had a large plastic honeycomb stiffener that extended into an opening in the actual door. In order to deaden and seal my doors, I had to shorten that stiffener on the outer plastic door panel by 2", but left the width and height the same. 

Does this mean that I'll have to compete in the modified class instead of street?

It's the piece I've outlined in red in the pic. Not my door panel, just a pic I found on the web.

Thanks!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I would suggest sending an email to the MECA Rules and Ethics committee for a ruling. From the MECA website:

2015 Rules & Ethics Committee
[email protected]


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll send them an email tonight!


----------

